# How long to charge the first time?



## ErinLindsey (Jan 18, 2009)

Just got my Fire a couple of hours ago. There wasnt any battery power to it when I first opened the box. It's been charging for almost two hours, and the power button is green now. How much longer should I keep it charging?


----------



## Shadin (Dec 29, 2009)

If it's green your good to go


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

if it's green it's good to go.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

great minds think alike Shadin!


----------



## ErinLindsey (Jan 18, 2009)

Cool beans!! 

I have to go play now. 

altho I've already been playing with the Prime membership while waiting for it to charge. Watched an episode of Deep Space Nine for free. I'm actually impressed. It looked pretty good on that little screen.


----------



## Finished (Feb 14, 2009)

The green light doesn't necessarily mean it is fully charged. Many devices, including the Fire, turn green at some level below fully charged. My Fire light turns green at 92% and I have found that leaving it for another half hour or so gets it to a fully charged condition. You cannot overcharge it because the charger circuit is designed to cut off at a full charge.

You can always check the charge at "settings-device".


----------



## ErinLindsey (Jan 18, 2009)

After I unplugged it and went exploring, I found the settings and it said it had a full charge. 

Now I just have to figure out how to do a bunch of other stuff with the Fire.


----------

